# Trump says stimulus negotiations over until after election



## Chains (Oct 6, 2020)

>holding stimulus checks hostage

>hoping people will vote for him now

He literally tweeted the opposite position about the stimulus  2 days ago.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 6, 2020)

Possibly he realized people need to stop hiding and get of their houses and return to work? Dunno, trying to figure out what motivates him isn't easy. This news does sorta suck though as I could really use some help paying some of my bills. By this rate at the end of the year I'll have maxed out my credit cards. Bummer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2020)

Does this mean no more buying up all the stocks either?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

Wont this just encourage those that are depending on some relief here to not vote for him?  Like if he announced today that we all get another $1200, you'd think that alone would get a fair amount of undecideds to say, "I like that he keeps giving me money, I'm voting for him."


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Wont this just encourage those that are depending on some relief here to not vote for him?  Like if he announced today that we all get another $1200, you'd think that alone would get a fair amount of undecideds to say, "I like that he keeps giving me money, I'm voting for him."



Technically it was all 3 branches of Government that were responsible for the $1,200 checks, but for uninformed people possibly those letters from Trump taking credit for the payments maybe would sway some voters. I do think this move hurts his chances at becoming re-elected, but I'm not sure by how much.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Technically it was all 3 branches of Government that were responsible for the $1,200 checks, but for uninformed people possibly those letters from Trump taking credit for the payments maybe would sway some voters. I do think this move hurts his chances at becoming re-elected, but I'm not sure by how much.


Oh no, I understand that the stimulus bills don't all come from Trump.  But you know, the average voter doesn't think that way, they just think, "Trump gave me money, I vote for Trump now."


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

Chains said:


> >holding stimulus checks hostage



Hold on. I'm reading that Pelosi's proposal includes a mandate for nationwide cashless bail, mass prison releases, nationwide limitless ballot harvesting, a nationwide ban on voter ID, stimulus checks for illegal aliens, protection from being deported for illegal aliens ... this is not bargaining in good faith. Just intentional poison pills.

It's supposed to be an economic stimulus package, not a DNC/BLM/ANTIFA wishlist come true.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Hold on. I'm reading that Pelosi's proposal includes a mandate for nationwide cashless bail, mass prison releases, nationwide limitless ballot harvesting, a nationwide ban on voter ID, stimulus checks for illegal aliens, protection from being deported for illegal aliens ... this is not bargaining in good faith. Just intentional poison pills.
> 
> It's supposed to be an economic stimulus package, not a BLM/ANTIFA wishlist come true.



What do the mass prison releases entail though?  Because if it's all small time drug-possession cases, then I'm all in favor for those people not being in prison.  It's embarrassing that in like a quarter of this country, marijuana is completely legal, yet in the other 3 quarters of the country, people are in prison for enjoying what people in that other quarter get to do legally and happily.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> What do the mass prison releases entail though?  Because if it's all small time drug-possession cases, then I'm all in favor for those people not being in prison.  It's embarrassing that in like a quarter of this country, marijuana is completely legal, yet in the other 3 quarters of the country, people are in prison for enjoying what people in that other quarter get to do legally and happily.



Except, mass prison releases has not one damned thing to do with the coronavirus.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> What do the mass prison releases entail though?  Because if it's all small time drug-possession cases, then I'm all in favor for those people not being in prison.  It's embarrassing that in like a quarter of this country, marijuana is completely legal, yet in the other 3 quarters of the country, people are in prison for enjoying what people in that other quarter get to do legally and happily.



Then write a law for that, about that, and pass it. Pelosi is using this is a political blackmail opportunity.

So _who's_ holding stimulus checks hostage???


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Then write a law for that, about that, and pass it. Pelosi is using this is a political blackmail opportunity.



I get that, but is that all she's going after for prison releases?  Cuz if that's it, then yeah, let's do that too, I'm all for that.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 6, 2020)

he serious does know jack shit on US politics they can (and probably will) give him the middle finger and pass with a 2/3'ds vote anyways


----------



## crimpshrine (Oct 6, 2020)

Did anyone else read there were dems getting pretty frustrated with Nancy and breaking rank the last few weeks?  I don't get why the democrats would not agree on the smaller package at under 700 billion that was more focused on people/schools/small business.  They started at 4 trillion if I recall correctly and the lowest they would go was 2.5 trillion and with things not related to direct covid relief for citizens.  They knew what they had to pull out of the package to get it to the people.  Nancy and Chuck just did not want it to happen it would seem.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I get that, but is that all she's going after for prison releases?  Cuz if that's it, then yeah, let's do that too, I'm all for that.



Do you have any reason to believe the prison release part of their bill only deals with smalltime drug offenders?? Smalltime drug possession isn't even a felony in most cases. That's why they call it smalltime. This is about PRISON populations.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Do you have any reason to believe the prison release part of their bill only deals with smalltime drug offenders?? Smalltime drug possession isn't even a felony in most cases. That's why they call it smalltime. This is about PRISON populations.


No, I don't, that's why I keep asking you for clarification on what that part of the bill is for.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Hold on. I'm reading that Pelosi's proposal includes a mandate for nationwide cashless bail, mass prison releases, nationwide limitless ballot harvesting, a nationwide ban on voter ID, stimulus checks for illegal aliens, protection from being deported for illegal aliens ... this is not bargaining in good faith. Just intentional poison pills.
> 
> It's supposed to be an economic stimulus package, not a DNC/BLM/ANTIFA wishlist come true.



It just shows how little people actually know about what's going on. Trump alone cannot pass the bill. He needs senate approval. Both sides have turned the others proposals down this has been going on for months several times they went on vacation and we heard they weren't going to get their vacations unless the bill was approved but somehow they got their vacations and the bill still isn't approved. Trump can only sign it or not sign it once it's on his desk. It's been caught up in the senate. Blame the senators.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> No, I don't, that's why I keep asking you for clarification on what that part of the bill is for.



Apparently it forces the release of anyone who is within 12 months of being eligible for release (eligible for parole) if they are classified as a 'non-violent' offender, pretrial detainees (no bail), and makes home detention more easily available to 'elderly' inmates, i.e. finish out your sentence on home confinement.

Has nothing to do with smalltime drug cases specifically, marijuana or otherwise. I'm glad it says "non-violent offenders" but that still allows for the release of a wide range of very evil motherfuckers anyway, who would just walk. Not to mention mandated no bail for pretrial detainees.

It's on pgs 83-84. This is a bill summary though, not the actual proposed legislation.

https://appropriations.house.gov/sites/democrats.appropriations.house.gov/files/Updated Heroes Act Summary.pdf

There's no way the Democrats seriously expected the Senate or the President to come to terms with this shit. They threw back a rotten cherry pie with shit stirred in and now complain the President won't eat cherry pie.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Apparently it forces the release of anyone who is within 12 months of being eligible for release (eligible for parole) if they are classified as a 'non-violent' offender, pretrial detainees (no bail), and makes home detention more easily available to 'elderly' inmates, i.e. finish out your sentence on home confinement.
> 
> Has nothing to do with smalltime drug cases specifically, marijuana or otherwise. I'm glad it says "non-violent offenders" but that still allows for the release of a wide range of very evil motherfuckers anyway, who would just walk. Not to mention mandated no bail for pretrial detainees.
> 
> ...



Not what I imagined.  But honestly given how overpopulated our prison system really is, something like this may indeed be an alright idea.  Not that it's smart to bundle it in here, but there does need to be some serious work done on our prison system, it's overpopulated and filled with too many people that really don't deserve to be in there (plenty that do though).


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Not that it's smart to bundle it in here



That's all I'm saying. This bill is not the time or place. This and the other things I mentioned above are  just being used as a wrench in the works, and then they claim the President is holding your stimulus check hostage while you suffer. Fuckin' games.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

It should have been passed in April. But there was little chance it would pass before the election now that it's gone on this long. Dems would be afraid that people would give Trump the credit for giving people money when they need it and it could help him win the election. 0% chance that would be allowed to happen by them.


----------



## crimpshrine (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Apparently it forces the release of anyone who is within 12 months of being eligible for release (eligible for parole) if they are classified as a 'non-violent' offender, pretrial detainees (no bail), and makes home detention more easily available to 'elderly' inmates, i.e. finish out your sentence on home confinement.
> 
> Has nothing to do with smalltime drug cases specifically, marijuana or otherwise. I'm glad it says "non-violent offenders" but that still allows for the release of a wide range of very evil motherfuckers anyway, who would just walk. Not to mention mandated no bail for pretrial detainees.
> 
> ...



I did not see that one, yeah it would seem Nancy and Chuck had no interest in "negotiating"  If it was really about relief for the people they could have finalized the 600 billion version that was focused on the people/schools/small business for Covid-19 over 1.5 months ago.    They had no intention of successful 2nd stimulus.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 7, 2020)

Hmmm... I hate to be the toxic guy, but the president is currently ill and on drugs with serious side effects. Should he really be making these sorts of decisions? 
(and yes, I'd say the same if it was any leader... It's for his own well being) 



Hanafuda said:


> Hold on. I'm reading that Pelosi's proposal includes a mandate for nationwide cashless bail, mass prison releases, nationwide limitless ballot harvesting, a nationwide ban on voter ID, stimulus checks for illegal aliens, protection from being deported for illegal aliens ... this is not bargaining in good faith. Just intentional poison pills.
> 
> It's supposed to be an economic stimulus package, not a DNC/BLM/ANTIFA wishlist come true.



That'd be a whole different story, yes. But can you link to that? 
About the only concrete stuff I can Google up is that they want over a trillion more dollars in the stimulus package (which is understandably A LOT), and a criticism about her 'moving the goal post'. But I honestly can't find what she and Mnuchin are /were arguing over aside the actual money contents.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Oct 7, 2020)

#SAVETHEKIDS


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmmm... I hate to be the toxic guy, but the president is currently ill and on drugs with serious side effects. Should he really be making these sorts of decisions?
> (and yes, I'd say the same if it was any leader... It's for his own well being)
> 
> 
> ...


Let's be real here, Trump has been using the election to hold a lot of things hostage from the American people. He didn't get the war he wanted, so he's banking on "vote for me and I might stop gambling on your life," mentality to get votes.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 7, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> That'd be a whole different story, yes. But can you link to that?
> About the only concrete stuff I can Google up is that they want over a trillion more dollars in the stimulus package (which is understandably A LOT), and a criticism about her 'moving the goal post'. But I honestly can't find what she and Mnuchin are /were arguing over aside the actual money contents.



I did post a bill summary a little further down. Yes there's also over a trillion more in the Dem bill, for local government economies (slush money injection to democrat-run city governments), but I didn't even get into that. Even if I would disagree, there's of course an argument that city governments need the money due to the covid19 crisis. It's another poison pill, or maybe just a bitter one. But the prison releases, elimination of pretrial bail for federal defendants, unlimited ballot harvesting, banning voter ID, and deportation protection for illegal aliens ... none of that belongs in an economic stimulus bill if the intention was to get relief out to the people as fast as possible. The Democrats know the Republicans can never agree to this unrelated wishlist they've put in their bill, they know most people aren't informed or smart enough to understand how they're the ones tanking the negotiations, and they're relying on the media to frame the story as Trump holding your checks hostage. They're not bargaining in good faith and they want that damage on Trump before the election a lot more than they care about helping people. I know you and I are ideologically opposed on many issues but I think you're a reasonable person and capable of looking at a situation like this objectively. This is a simple case of dirty politics at the public's expense.


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Possibly he realized people need to stop hiding and get of their houses and return to work?


By offering a golden carrot on a stick(more money if he wins), while more & more lay offs are happening across the country?! Nonsense. Perhaps he's having covid delusions.


----------



## crimpshrine (Oct 7, 2020)

I really don't get how some of you are so oblivious to why the dems can't get this passed.  And think this is Trumps fault or the republicans in senates fault.  The DEMS started out in the beginning wanting over 4 TRILLION dollars. For the 2nd covid stimulus package.  They are putting things into this 2nd stimulus package that are NOT related to Covid relief.  The lowest they have gone down to is 2.5 Trillion and STILL includes items that are not related to Covid stimulus.

Can any of you that are Anti trump argue why a republican or even Trump wanting this is bad for America because they want this 2nd covid stimulus package to be about that and not other items?

The package that the republicans said they would approve for the last 1.5 months included money for who needs it now.  It was for the people/shools/small business.

The dems don't want it passed. 

As Trump has has said in his tweet.  He is ready to sign off on a standalone bill to send people another check.  I guarantee Nancy and Chuck are taking flack from other dems even more now.  This is not a good place to be in for Nancy and Chuck.   Many dems have been braking rank in the last month because they know this is a BS game Nancy and Chuck are playing with American people.


----------



## Cylent1 (Oct 7, 2020)

I always love when the fools believe what the MSM say....
If you would take 1 minute of your time and do some homework you would see the msm is lying.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 7, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> I always love when the fools believe what the MSM say....
> If you would take 1 minute of your time and do some homework you would see the msm is lying.



I saw those tweets and really hope we all get another round of $1,200 checks. While it wasn't enough to pay all the bills for this long it was a great help especially to the people who've lost their normal source of income. It seems Trump is willing to give out aid, as long as it's not that bullshit bill the Democrats want with all sorts of money going to things unrelated to COVID. As for the leftist media, of course they are lying. I've come to take anything the Left publishes as default as incorrect as they don't get the benefit of the doubt any longer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



crimpshrine said:


> I really don't get how some of you are so oblivious to why the dems can't get this passed.  And think this is Trumps fault or the republicans in senates fault.  The DEMS started out in the beginning wanting over 4 TRILLION dollars. For the 2nd covid stimulus package.  They are putting things into this 2nd stimulus package that are NOT related to Covid relief.  The lowest they have gone down to is 2.5 Trillion and STILL includes items that are not related to Covid stimulus.
> 
> Can any of you that are Anti trump argue why a republican or even Trump wanting this is bad for America because they want this 2nd covid stimulus package to be about that and not other items?
> 
> ...



I don't want our President signing anything that gives these $1,200 checks to people not in the country legally. The other stuff thrown in is bad enough.


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> View attachment 227458


That old witch Pelosi needs to take this deal. This is a good opportunity for both dems & republicans to look good to their voters + help the american people.


----------



## crimpshrine (Oct 7, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I saw those tweets and really hope we all get another round of $1,200 checks. While it wasn't enough to pay all the bills for this long it was a great help especially to the people who've lost their normal source of income. It seems Trump is willing to give out aid, as long as it's not that bullshit bill the Democrats want with all sorts of money going to things unrelated to COVID. As for the leftist media, of course they are lying. I've come to take anything the Left publishes as default as incorrect as they don't get the benefit of the doubt any longer.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yes I 100% agree, the Covid-19 Stimulus should be focused on Covid-19 related hardship for US citizens and/or schools, small business.  I am even OK with some US airline stuff because that is infrastructure to some degree.

Trying to include all this other unrelated stuff and prevent it from passing by the dems should be taken as a direct insult to the American people.


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> I always love when the fools believe what the MSM say....
> If you would take 1 minute of your time and do some homework you would see the msm is lying.


MSM? He himself changed his stance yesterday on the stimulus, and then changed it again today. All you did was repeat his latest tweet you insufferable fool.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 7, 2020)

Chains said:


> MSM? He himself changed his stance yesterday on the stimulus, and then changed it again today. All you did was repeat his latest tweet you insufferable fool.



It turns out his stance from yesterday was regarding the Democrats proposed 2 trillion pork filled bill and not aid in general. The mixed messages and position change doesn't help the situation though. If he flip flops again I'll have to start calling him WHO Junior.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 7, 2020)

He is blackmail American voters so he could win?! LOL!


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> It turns out his stance from yesterday was regarding the Democrats proposed 2 trillion pork filled bill and not aid in general. The mixed messages and position change doesn't help the situation though. If he flip flops again I'll have to start calling him WHO Junior.


I know it, this whole thing is a joke now. Remember the hurricanes & earthquakes in other countries?
We jumped to the rescue. When our own country is in need? Crickets.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 7, 2020)

(I feel sorry for the right wing middle class they're just tools for GOP (re)election they don't care for you you should check the latest tax code as i can guarantee you you're taxes increased while the wealthy 1% pays much less than you they are only out for themselves on another note yeah i agree holding the stimulus hostage to get more votes from you sheeple is just morally wrong when thousands lost their jobs if biden does win pretty sure better stimulus packages will be passed (1,200 is nothing and it's a twice done deal no more the left will take care of you because they are for the middle class i imagine 2,000 a MONTH until covid is under control as for the national debt is to reverse the tax hike on middle class like you and tax those wealthy 1%ers (which i doubt any of you are in that catagory


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

At this point 1200 is bread crumbs to those of us facing evictions, medical bills. We should be getting almost 5000 in stimulus checks, there were how many billions in leftover money from the 1st stimulus? Their holding onto something that’s not even theirs to begin with.


----------



## omgcat (Oct 7, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> I did post a bill summary a little further down. Yes there's also over a trillion more in the Dem bill, for local government economies (slush money injection to democrat-run city governments), but I didn't even get into that. Even if I would disagree, there's of course an argument that city governments need the money due to the covid19 crisis. It's another poison pill, or maybe just a bitter one. But the prison releases, elimination of pretrial bail for federal defendants, unlimited ballot harvesting, banning voter ID, and deportation protection for illegal aliens ... none of that belongs in an economic stimulus bill if the intention was to get relief out to the people as fast as possible. The Democrats know the Republicans can never agree to this unrelated wishlist they've put in their bill, they know most people aren't informed or smart enough to understand how they're the ones tanking the negotiations, and they're relying on the media to frame the story as Trump holding your checks hostage. They're not bargaining in good faith and they want that damage on Trump before the election a lot more than they care about helping people. I know you and I are ideologically opposed on many issues but I think you're a reasonable person and capable of looking at a situation like this objectively. This is a simple case of dirty politics at the public's expense.
> 
> View attachment 227458



The GOP assumed people would blame democrats for withhold aid, when in reality the HEROES act has been sitting in the senate for months. by not coming to agreement, the senate has killed the stimulus bill, which pins the blame on the party that didn't act. Every day normal people don't care what riders are in that bill, they just want their aid. trump shot himself in the dick by going on a drug fueled manic episode. You might care whats in the heroes act, but the people facing eviction and crushing debt don't. the average voter is not informed, and as such they take things at face value. in this instance the GOP is withholding aid after flooding the stock market and corporations with cash. the GOP is now struggling in senate races that should have been a sure thing, and even James Comey style fuckery probably won't save trump.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah I think Canada has been getting 2k a month since it started, or at least that's what I heard.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 7, 2020)

omgcat said:


> The GOP assumed people would blame democrats for withhold aid, when in reality the HEROES act has been sitting in the senate for months. by not coming to agreement, the senate has killed the stimulus bill, which pins the blame on the party that didn't act. *Every day normal people don't care what riders are in that bill, *they just want their aid. trump shot himself in the dick by going on a drug fueled manic episode. You might care whats in the heroes act, but the people facing eviction and crushing debt don't. the average voter is not informed, and as such they take things at face value. in this instance the GOP is withholding aid after flooding the stock market and corporations with cash. the GOP is now struggling in senate races that should have been a sure thing, and even James Comey style fuckery probably won't save trump.



I'm an everyday person and I fucking care. A stimulus bill should be a stimulus bill. Money, that's it. Not giving felons early release from prison. Not eliminating bail for persons charged with crimes pending trial. Not forcing amnesty for illegal aliens. Not forcing ballot harvesting nationwide to steal the election. Not eliminating Voter ID in states that have passed it.

Your post acknowledges exactly what I've been saying -- the Democrats are _using_ this crisis as a way to extort completely unrelated changes in the law. They won't agree to just helping people, they have to _get something_ or else people go hungry. And they blame the other guys for what they're making happen. It's turd maggot level stuff. I guess if they get control of Congress and the White House, we at least know what kind of governing to expect out of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm an everyday person and I fucking care. A stimulus bill should be a stimulus bill. Money, that's it. Not giving felons early release from prison. Not eliminating bail for persons charged with crimes pending trial. Not forcing amnesty for illegal aliens. Not forcing ballot harvesting nationwide to steal the election. Not eliminating Voter ID in states that have passed it.
> 
> Your post acknowledges exactly what I've been saying -- the Democrats are _using_ this crisis as a way to extort completely unrelated changes in the law. They won't agree to just helping people, they have to _get something_ or else people go hungry. And they blame the other guys for what they're making happen. It's turd maggot level stuff. I guess if they get control of Congress and the White House, we at least know what kind of governing to expect out of them.



It's really sad they shouldn't have any support left but people can't get past their own irrational hate towards Trump. They just ignore that Democrats are holding up the stimulus for crap like prisoners. There are a lot of decent hardworking Democrats who are struggling they should be like "WTF this is not about prisoners this is about us" but somehow it gets swept under the rug and they just focus all of their hate towards Trump, or like you've already seen in this thread people don't even realize the bill has to pass in senate first and just think "Trump is holding up the bill" which is ignorant. Trump is not a king like people who know nothing about politics (yet hate him the most) seem to think.


----------



## omgcat (Oct 7, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm an everyday person and I fucking care. A stimulus bill should be a stimulus bill. Money, that's it. Not giving felons early release from prison. Not eliminating bail for persons charged with crimes pending trial. Not forcing amnesty for illegal aliens. Not forcing ballot harvesting nationwide to steal the election. Not eliminating Voter ID in states that have passed it.
> 
> Your post acknowledges exactly what I've been saying -- the Democrats are _using_ this crisis as a way to extort completely unrelated changes in the law. They won't agree to just helping people, they have to _get something_ or else people go hungry. And they blame the other guys for what they're making happen. It's turd maggot level stuff. I guess if they get control of Congress and the White House, we at least know what kind of governing to expect out of them.



no, you're not. you spend time talking politics on a fucking forum about video games. you are not the average voter.


----------



## crimpshrine (Oct 7, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> It's really sad they shouldn't have any support left but people can't get past their own irrational hate towards Trump. They just ignore that Democrats are holding up the stimulus for crap like prisoners. There are a lot of decent hardworking Democrats who are struggling they should be like "WTF this is not about prisoners this is about us" but somehow it gets swept under the rug and they just focus all of their hate towards Trump, or like you've already seen in this thread people don't even realize the bill has to pass in senate first and just think "Trump is holding up the bill" which is ignorant.



There are FW.  Nancy has been taking a lot of heat the last month.  There have been some pretty heated arguments with dems on the floor and Nancy.  People that these dems support are pissed.

Certain liberals will say everyone is mad at Trump, but I think most realize the 2nd stimulus plan that is going to get passed involves the democrats including ONLY Covid-19 relieve, not throwing in all this other crap that is unrelated.  

Nancy and Chuck are the main forces causing this.  They could have passed something for the people/schools/small business over 1.5 months ago, it is on them.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 7, 2020)

omgcat said:


> no, you're not. you spend time talking politics on a fucking forum about video games. you are not the average voter.



Good point.  I'll concede that.


----------



## Chains (Oct 8, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Yeah I think Canada has been getting 2k a month since it started, or at least that's what I heard.


I remember in august I read that Canada released 5 stimulus checks to the people, and yeah each of them was 2k.
Meanwhile we only got one $1200 check, even though the hardest hit places have an average rent cost well above that per month.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 8, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Yeah I think Canada has been getting 2k a month since it started, or at least that's what I heard.





Chains said:


> I remember in august I read that Canada released 5 stimulus checks to the people, and yeah each of them was 2k.
> Meanwhile we only got one $1200 check, even though the hardest hit places have an average rent cost well above that per month.




Were unemployed Canadians also getting an extra $600 a week (over their regular unemployment benefits)? I honestly don't know, maybe they have been doing something like that in Canada. But either way it's not really 'the whole picture' to say people in the US only got one $1200 check. If you weren't working, you were also getting regular unemployment benefits plus another $2400 a month.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Were unemployed Canadians also getting an extra $600 a week (over their regular unemployment benefits)? I honestly don't know, maybe they have been doing something like that in Canada. But either way it's not really 'the whole picture' to say people in the US only got one $1200 check. If you weren't working, you were also getting regular unemployment benefits plus another $2400 a month.



I've never had unemployment so maybe I'm wrong but my understanding is I don't think you can just not work and get unemployment. You have to have lost your job, and then you have to search for jobs and you have to be willing to accept a job with lower pay after so many weeks on it, and you have to prove you're trying to find employment. If you quit a job you can't even get it, you have to be laid off/fired or some other circumstance to prove you had to quit due to working conditions.  So yes those people that were laid off/fired during this time were well compensated, but it doesn't include everybody not working. And for everyone else including people working who didn't make 100k they only got 1 $1200 check that's it which is the majority of america as the average is only like 45k, anyone over 100k got nothing which I don't have a problem with but hard working struggling people got just 1 check.

I think I've heard even if you're fired due to gross neglect you can't get it.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm lucky and didn't have to collect unemployment, but I'll gladly take another $1,200 check. Just don't give it out to people who aren't citizens and all that freeing prisoners and unrelated crap needs to go too.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2020)

after i heard about this i'm not going vote this time sadly.


----------



## Chains (Oct 8, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Were unemployed Canadians also getting an extra $600 a week (over their regular unemployment benefits)?


You need to be eligible 1st, if you want the "regular unemployment benefits" here in the US. In Canada they received $500 per week regardless of eligibility according to the canada.ca site.



Hanafuda said:


> But either way it's not really 'the whole picture' to say people in the US only got one $1200 check. If you weren't working, you were also getting regular unemployment benefits plus another $2400 a month.


I agree, it is not the "whole picture". You're either dishonest on purpose or you know very little about this. Doesn't matter either way, according to the IRS site:

Eligible taxpayers who filed tax returns for either 2019 or 2018 will automatically receive an economic impact payment of up to $1,200 for individuals or $2,400 for married couples and up to $500 for each qualifying child.

So yeah, shill better next time.


----------



## wartutor (Oct 8, 2020)

Where are all you unemployed people living at where im sitting every business is hiring. Cant get enough people to work due to the government giving them the same or more money to stay home. There never should of been a stimulus bill and definitely shouldnt be a 2nd one.  Its time to get this country open again and quit living in fear. Maybe then people wont have the time or money to riot in the streets.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 8, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Where are all you unemployed people living at where im sitting every business is hiring. Cant get enough people to work due to the government giving them the same or more money to stay home. There never should of been a stimulus bill and definitely shouldnt be a 2nd one.  Its time to get this country open again and quit living in fear. Maybe then people wont have the time or money to riot in the streets.



I find there's lot of open jobs, but then the workforce is too fearful to return to work. I live in a densely populated area and the population of people out and about is much less than it was this time last year. I think there's too many people hiding in their homes. I didn't agree with the shut down orders, but I followed them and if the Government is going to force you to lose your job then I think they should reimburse you until you can find a new one. Shutting down was just a big mistake as we didn't cut the curve. The virus is still here and not going anywhere, it's just it ends up it's not that deadly of a virus.


----------



## rsx (Oct 8, 2020)

I knew this headline was coming.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 8, 2020)

Chains said:


> I agree, it is not the "whole picture". You're either dishonest on purpose or you know very little about this. Doesn't matter either way, according to the IRS site:
> 
> Eligible taxpayers who filed tax returns for either 2019 or 2018 will automatically receive an economic impact payment of up to $1,200 for individuals or $2,400 for married couples and up to $500 for each qualifying child.
> 
> So yeah, shill better next time.



How was I dishonest? I acknowledged there's only been one payout of $1200 per (and yeah, $500 per child). I mean, that's not debatable. And I was just pointing out, that's not the only 'over normal' relief that's been getting paid out in the US. I didn't say it's the same as Canada, I even said Canada might also be paying enhanced unemployment benefits too. I don't know about Canada. But besides that $1200 thing, the US paid significantly enhanced unemployment benefits for months. I know people with college degrees working fulltime whose salary doesn't come close to what many people on unemployment were getting through spring and summer. And that's fine, but when you discuss what assistance the government has provided you can't ignore that. $2400 a month _on top of_ normal unemployment benefits is a load of cash.


----------



## Chains (Oct 8, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> $2400 a month _on top of_ normal unemployment benefits is a load of cash.


Did you not read my post? Or did you not understand it? Lets try again, shall we?
It is 2,400 for married couples, because each of them gets 1,200. Because there's two of them so its 2,400(1,200+1,200=2,400).
They do not get 1,200 each and then extra 2400, that's your own personal fantasy. Are you following me so far?
The only "extra" could be the benefits and its only if they are eligible to receive them.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 8, 2020)

Chains said:


> You need to be eligible 1st, if you want the "regular unemployment benefits" here in the US. In Canada they received $500 per week regardless of eligibility according to the canada.ca site.
> .


for CERB it was not regardless of eligibility. you need to be a person who had to stop working during the pandemic due to medical reasons, temporary of permanent layoff, having to take care of a vulnerable person, or be self employed or a part of a public profession like the arts that has made you make less than 5k due to relevant events.
you also had to opt in at first.


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Oct 8, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Where are all you unemployed people living at where im sitting every business is hiring. Cant get enough people to work due to the government giving them the same or more money to stay home. There never should of been a stimulus bill and definitely shouldnt be a 2nd one.  Its time to get this country open again and quit living in fear. Maybe then people wont have the time or money to riot in the streets.


Could not agree more. There should have NEVER been a covid stimulus. It is NOT the governments job to hold your hand. The reason there are so many weak pathetic people in USA is because they became dependent on the government, they lack self reliance.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 8, 2020)

Chains said:


> Did you not read my post? Or did you not understand it? Lets try again, shall we?
> It is 2,400 for married couples, because each of them gets 1,200. Because there's two of them so its 2,400(1,200+1,200=2,400).
> They do not get 1,200 each and then extra 2400, that's your own personal fantasy. Are you following me so far?
> The only "extra" could be the benefits and its only if they are eligible to receive them.



Ok yeah I think we just have a communication issue here. The stimulus payment and the enhanced unemployment benefits are separate things.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Oct 10, 2020)

I pay sales tax, I deserve that money and more.


----------



## Chains (Oct 10, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Ok yeah I think we just have a communication issue here. The stimulus payment and the enhanced unemployment benefits are separate things.


No doubt.



FocusedWiiWarrior said:


> I pay sales tax, I deserve that money and more.


When the government forces you to stop working it becomes their problem. So yeah, all effected by this deserve their money.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Oct 10, 2020)

Chains said:


> No doubt.
> 
> 
> When the government forces you to stop working it becomes their problem. So yeah, all effected by this deserve their money.


Illegals get "gibs" all the time, I deserve them too man. Especially now. The retard that said we don't need any help is living in his mothers basement most likely.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2020)

If there's something to riot about it's this. Force us to stop working, but then come up with bullshit that the other party won't agree to so nothing gets agreed upon in Senate thus we haven't even gotten our second stimulus. We got the first in March and we were supposed to get #2 in April....April. When things get political nothing gets accomplished. Replace all the senators for not doing their jobs.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 12, 2020)

I feel like we could have robots taking 99% of all traditional jobs and still have people blaming people for not getting one.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 13, 2020)

There is an abundance of jobs where I live as lots of people are still too scared to leave their residences. I'm not sure why anyone would still be scared of a virus with a 99% survival rate, but by design you're supposed to be scared. I'm just not buying the bullshit. I'm not scared.


----------



## wartutor (Oct 13, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> There is an abundance of jobs where I live as lots of people are still too scared to leave their residences. I'm not sure why anyone would still be scared of a virus with a 99% survival rate, but by design you're supposed to be scared. I'm just not buying the bullshit. I'm not scared.


Looks like my area isnt the only one. And just to put out there but most arnt scared they can simply say that and get money from the government to sit on there ass. If they were scared i wouldnt see these same people at walmart with masks below there nose or at the gas station not even wearing it. There ass wouldnt leave the house.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

Democrats - want people to have the stimulus, they just can't agree with Republicans on smaller issues
Republicans - want people to have the stimulus, they just can't agree with Democrats on smaller issues 
Trump - wants people to have the stimulus, he needs a bill on his desk to sign
Biden - wants people to have the stimulus

It's a bi-partisan issue, both sides want people to have another stimulus. But wartutor is in a party on his own and thinks he knows what's best for people.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Snip!



Trump has also done a good job managing the virus as he closed the borders early on and allowed for each State to handle how they want to address the problem. So he saved countless lives and allowed us to keep most of our freedoms. Now all that has to happen is people need to wake up to the fact this virus isn't that deadly and get back to work.

Sure, it sucks to live in California or New York due to their very restrictive reaction to the virus, but both places were liberal hell holes to begin with. It's clear that states that took a mild approach are doing better than the ones with total rule. Now people just need to get back to work as we should have never shut down to begin with.

Those "two weeks" to flatten the curve turned into 10 months and we didn't get rid of the virus. It's time to realize it's here to stay and stop hiding.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 13, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Snip!



Good night buddy, sweet dreams. You gotta wake up and work and all. Just be careful out there as there's people who refuse to work that want to take what you've made. Shoot straight and God speed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thread cleaned, all parties involved warned accordingly. Suspensions will come next - if you can't have a civil discussion, you'll be escorted out the door.


----------



## wartutor (Oct 13, 2020)

Lol sorry will keep clean and on topic. On topic...any more talks about this at all or has it been perminatly put on hold until after the election results come back in february


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## wartutor (Oct 14, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


>



Misleading title on that video. Didnt seem like she lost anything but she like many in our government didnt do anything but point fingers at someone else and pretend she knows how it is to be jobless and out of money all while wearing here $10k suit.


----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


>



He was throwing her softballs. She clearly has a xanax & alcohol problem, I've seen this with entitled old boomers many times. She's absolutely insane.

Do y'all remember how this old hag did a tv interview right when corona became mainstream in front of her 30k refrigerator, ranting how she always has ice cream stocked? I wonder how the homeless in her district would feel when they found out her 2 refrigerators cost more than people earn working minimum wage jobs for a year?.


----------

